# RCI points sale



## dag2 (Oct 29, 2008)

38,000 RCI points (plus a 38,000 point bonus) just sold on Ebay for $.97!  Mx fee: $475.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=200266147510.  Was this a good deal or what?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you had asked 4 months ago, I'd say it was a killer deal. 

BUT TS prices are in free fall and I just don't know what is a good deal anymore. ( although this deal still seems good)


----------



## Latravel (Oct 30, 2008)

I would have grabbed this in a second.


----------



## PA- (Nov 6, 2008)

I notice they charge $299 closing fee, though this non-deeded ownership should have no closing fees.  The $95 transfer fee they are also charging is all VRI charges to handle the transfer, so in addition to the 97cents, the $299 is going in the seller's pocket.

That said, it's a good deal if you want an RCI Points account for depositing points, assuming you have other timeshares you want to deposit into RCI Points.  Also, there appear to be some missing info in the auction (like what type of MROP membership is being sold).

I suspect the original owner paid $3000 to convert their MROP ownership to points, so they certainly came out poorly.  No doubt they paid thousands to get this seller to take it off their hands as well.


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 6, 2008)

I was told today at a VRI presentation that if you bought a week at at RCI Points resort, that the RCI Points do not transfer, just the week and that you would have to pay a fee of $4995 to convert the week to RCI Points to be able to use it to use the Points for Deposit feature.  I was also told you could deposit up to 6 weeks from other companies/accounts/deeds once you had a points account.  What can you tell me about all this?

The big selling point is the availability to see many more available weeks for exchange in RCI using points than weeks and that situation would continue to escalate.  Less and less weeks available through weeks accounts.  Is this true?

Any and all info on RCI Points will be greatly appreciated.

The deal I was offered was a triennial package of 74,000 points every three years, one maintenance fee every third year for $6500.  I was told that in any other scenario I would have to pay the conversion of $4995, so in essence, the 74,000 triennial (24,667 per year) would only be costing me $1500.  What do you think?

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## cclendinen (Nov 7, 2008)

*You were not told the truth.*



dukebigtom said:


> I was told today at a VRI presentation that if you bought a week at at RCI Points resort, that the RCI Points do not transfer, just the week and that you would have to pay a fee of $4995 to convert the week to RCI Points to be able to use it to use the Points for Deposit feature.  I was also told you could deposit up to 6 weeks from other companies/accounts/deeds once you had a points account.  What can you tell me about all this?
> 
> The big selling point is the availability to see many more available weeks for exchange in RCI using points than weeks and that situation would continue to escalate.  Less and less weeks available through weeks accounts.  Is this true?
> 
> ...



This is not true.  RCI does not allow the resort to charge another conversion fee for points resales.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 7, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> I was told today at a VRI presentation that if you bought a week at at RCI Points resort, that the RCI Points do not transfer, just the week and that you would have to pay a fee of $4995 to convert the week to RCI Points to be able to use it to use the Points for Deposit feature.  I was also told you could deposit up to 6 weeks from other companies/accounts/deeds once you had a points account.  What can you tell me about all this?
> 
> The big selling point is the availability to see many more available weeks for exchange in RCI using points than weeks and that situation would continue to escalate.  Less and less weeks available through weeks accounts.  Is this true?
> 
> ...



There are far better deals available on the resale market. Heck, I own 4 ownerships that were vastly better buys. You can deposit more than 6 weeks from RCI weeks resorts into RCI weeks account with a max of 4 from any one resort. 

We do 4 weeks each from 2 RCI weeks account for a total of 8 weeks per year in each of our 3 RCI Points accounts for a total of 24 weeks per year.

Bruce


----------



## Medcinmn (Nov 23, 2008)

From what I've researched here, MF's should not be higher than $.01 per point. If that holds true, the MF's seem a little high don't they?

Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

-Aaron


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2008)

Even at 1 cent per point, I think that is too high--for airfare, as an example.  You don't get a cent a point value for airfare through Points, so your points better cost more like 2/3 of a cent.  

Bruce has it all figured out, and he gets the deals on airfare with points.  I need to follow his advice of a few years back.   I am in the system, but I need to find the value to keep my points.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 24, 2008)

Medcinmn said:


> From what I've researched here, MF's should not be higher than $.01 per point. If that holds true, the MF's seem a little high don't they?
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> -Aaron



You have it right.

That said, with MF's continuing to increase holding the peeny a point line becomes more challenging.  Fewer resorts qualify each year as the points remain constant and the annual MF increase.

It will be interesting to see how/if RCI's rates for renting points and redeeming points via partner programs change with the changing costs to members.


----------

